# Tutorial: Kontur einer Person aus Bild erstellen?



## mingelburns (23. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Wer kennt ein Tutorial bzw. eine kurze Anleitung, wie man aus einem Bild mit einer Person eine Kontur erstellt, die zum Beispiel mit einer 1mm dicken Linie die Person quasi schwarz umrandet und ansonsten alles entfernt wird, sodass am Ende nur die schwarze Kontur bleibt.

Klingt zwar etwas kompliziert, ich hoffe, dass mir dennoch jemand weiterhelfen kann mit einem Link oder sogar vielleicht einer kurzen Anweisung...

Gruß
mingelburns


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Mai 2004)

Automatisch geht das nicht. Du musst die Person mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug möglichst genau auswählen und dann die Kontur der Auswahl nachzeichnen lassen. Das geht dann über Auswahl>>Kontur füllen.
Das machst du dann auf einer seperaten Ebene und löschst alles, was du nicht brauchst.


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Mai 2004)

Wir hatten mal ein ähnlichen Thread mit einem Pferd das nur als Kontur dargestellt werden sollte. Vielleicht hilft es dir, zusätzlich zu extracuriosity's Idee, ein wenig weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=128619&


----------



## licia (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde das mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug machen, wird sauberer als alles andere


----------

